
Kramdown - A fast Markdown parser in Ruby - emson
http://kramdown.rubyforge.org/
======
lobster_johnson
It implements a proprietary extended version of the Markdown syntax. I wonder
why the author didn't look at MultiMarkdown
(<http://fletcherpenney.net/multimarkdown/>), which is already a popular
choice?

